# sound problem with envy24ht



## uchiha (Mar 23, 2010)

I just installed freebsd, all works well but I have no sound, I followed the wiki to configure the sound and the kernel without success.
I still have these messages at startup:


```
mixer: WRITE_MIXER: device not configured (which appears several times)
pulseaudio [1039]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
pulseaudio [1039]: module-oss.c: SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK failed: Device not configured
pulseaudio [1039]: oss-util.c: open ( '/ dev/dsp17'): No such file or directory
pulseaudio [1039]: module.c: Failed to load module "module-oss" (argument: "device = / dev/dsp17"): initialization failed.
```

the card is recognized and the module is chrages but I have no sound.
thank you in advance


----------

